# Pain and swelling after a fall.



## drbroccoli (Feb 8, 2010)

I went over my handlebars, and my left lower leg got caught between the handlebars and the frame. The frame then fell sideways, crushing my leg like a nut cracker. I was stunned by the pain, and it took me a good 5 seconds to even try to move the bike.

There's no visible bruise (I can't remember the last time I have had one, really. I think I'm immune), but there is obvious swelling on the outside of my lower leg. It is extremely tender, and cannot bear weight.

It feels like a terrible bruise. But the fact I can't walk without an obvious limp and how extraordinarily tender it is concerning.

Anyone have similar experience?


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

drbroccoli said:


> I went over my handlebars, and my left lower leg got caught between the handlebars and the frame. The frame then fell sideways, crushing my leg like a nut cracker. I was stunned by the pain, and it took me a good 5 seconds to even try to move the bike.
> 
> There's no visible bruise (I can't remember the last time I have had one, really. I think I'm immune), but there is obvious swelling on the outside of my lower leg. It is extremely tender, and cannot bear weight.
> 
> ...


I'm more concerned that you don't bruise. 

How long has it been since you crashed? Have you put on ice on the swelling? Tried Ibuprofen?


----------



## Craptasticycle (May 29, 2008)

Buster Bluth said:


> I'm more concerned that you don't bruise.
> 
> How long has it been since you crashed? Have you put on ice on the swelling? Tried Ibuprofen?


deep bruises can take a while to show on the surface - this hematoma thing didn't show up untill 2 days after I crashed. I love Aleve (naproxen) for swelling issues and it seems to last longer.

You sure you didn't break it? I'm stuck in a cast for 6 months cuz I ignored a broken scaphoid for wayyyy too long, if it were me I'd get it checked out.


----------



## drbroccoli (Feb 8, 2010)

Oooh. Those scaphoid fractures scare me to death. Necrosis...
I'm pretty sure I didn't break my leg. I pushed on the fibula and tibia. Neither seem injured.

This crash happened yesterday afternoon. I started icing it today. Never occurred to me. Too much of a spartan. Or just stupid. I have not tried ibuprofen as I've heard somewhere it increases vessel leakage/risk of compartment syndrome. I'm just icing it and toughing it out. Never believed in pain killers.

It is a strange thing that I never bruise visibly. I definitely get sore from firm strikes, but even the worst doesn't bruise me. The last bruise I can remember was when I was younger than ten and whacked myself with a steel rod. 
Even my friend, who's pretty good at karate, tried to bruise me and failed. I was poking him with a foam hand for like 10 minutes straight. He grabbed me and repeatedly punched me in the same part of my arm. It got sore, but no visible bruise.

I would get it checked out too simply because of how debilitating it is, but I'm a doctor's son. I was raised in an environment of diagnosis, and really don't think this will cause lasting damage.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

drbroccoli said:


> but I'm a doctor's son.


 ask him/her


----------



## drbroccoli (Feb 8, 2010)

It's already practically better. Just somewhat tender to touch.


----------

